# A PSP section



## James Kudo (Apr 15, 2007)

I know this site is basically based around Nintendo products, but would ibe possible to have a PSP section?  I mean, you already have the smileys!


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 15, 2007)

I spoke to shaun about this and he said to me it would never happen.  :'(


----------



## apofaz (Apr 15, 2007)

we need this smiley    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      with a psp!


----------



## ChaosBoi (Apr 15, 2007)

^ Agree. If a PSP section is never gonna happen, why have a smiley with the guy playing a PSP instead of the DS (Even though we have both)?


----------



## Akoji (Apr 15, 2007)

Because it not called PSPtemp. it GBAtemp. i think it what mods would tell you.

And yeah the forum is Nintendo centric so i don't see that happening.


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 15, 2007)

We already have an other handhelds section.

There's definitely not enough PSP topics in that section to warrant having a dedicated PSP sub-forum.


----------



## Heran Bago (Apr 16, 2007)

QUOTE(DarkRamza @ Apr 15 2007 said:


> Because it not called PSPtemp. it GBAtemp. i think it what mods would tell you.
> 
> And yeah the forum is Nintendo centric so i don't see that happening.


It's not called Wiitemp. I joined up because it was a handhelds release list thing, and I'd always kinda hoped it'd track psp releases. The move to Wii is just 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I don't get why it isn't called Nintentemp.


----------



## lagman (Apr 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Heran Bago @ Apr 15 2007 said:


> It's not called Wiitemp. I joined up because it was a handhelds release list thing, and I'd always kinda hoped it'd track psp releases. The move to Wii is just
> 
> 
> 
> ...



´Cause that name sucks


----------



## MC DUI (Apr 16, 2007)

Too many Nintendo fanboys in this place to consider having another companies releases listed, they would tear the place apart.


----------



## rice151 (Apr 16, 2007)

I don't see very much PSP/PS3 news at www.gonintendo.com
why should this place be any different?


----------



## Hero-Link (Apr 16, 2007)

QUOTE(MC DUI @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> Too many Nintendo fanboys in this place to consider having another companies releases listed, they would tear the place apart.



agreed, because i'm one of them HAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
Actually I am... really.

There isnt so much to talk about the PSP as with the Wii and DS to be honest.. Theres the ocasional game here and there and firmware update..


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 16, 2007)

LOL, BTW PSP users, 3.30 OE-A has just been released. No joke. Sorry Nintendoids!


----------



## Azimuth (Apr 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Hero-Link @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(MC DUI @ Apr 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Too many Nintendo fanboys in this place to consider having another companies releases listed, they would tear the place apart.
> ...



your forgetting homebrew


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 16, 2007)

Plus im sure they dont wanna associate themselves with such a company as Sony. THe only reason people buy a PSP is to have nintendo on the go (snes/GBA emus)


----------



## rice151 (Apr 16, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Apr 16 2007, 01:28 AM)]LOL, BTW PSP users, 3.30 OE-A has just been released. No joke. Sorry Nintendoids!



I swear, I had just updated it to 3.03 OE-A or B a while ago


----------



## TLSpartan (Apr 16, 2007)

maybe the guy with the psp is holding up the psp because the its got the blue screen of death on it


----------



## SynGamer (Apr 30, 2007)

I would love to see a PSP forum.  I got rid of mine a while ago but if the homebrew dept. picks up, i may purchase one again...


----------



## NetixRiqua (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> maybe the guy with the psp is holding up the psp because the its got the blue screen of death on it


 ooh teh blue screen of death!... *droolz to death*


----------



## .TakaM (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE(ChaosBoi @ Apr 15 2007 said:


> ^ Agree. If a PSP section is never gonna happen, why have a smiley with the guy playing a PSP instead of the DS (Even though we have both)?


the psp smilie is for stuff like this

"guys, I just found out I've got cancer and my dog ran away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "


----------



## ChrisCrawford (May 25, 2007)

I like how the PSP forum arguement is based on a smiley. I think it's for our enemies to use. That guy is holding a PSP, DESTROY HIM! I wouldn't mind it at all but it seems the other handhelds forum fits just as well.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe when FFT and Disgaea come out it'll be popular and there will be enough posts to warrent a PSP forum, I know I'll be playing the hell out of those two games.


----------

